# Greetings from Ohio



## SteelSmith04 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hi, my name is seth and i recently found this forum and after checking it out a few times ( everytime i log on  ) so i decided to join. I've kept the local mantids for a while. about 3 years. i thought they were chinese mantids but now i'm not so certain and think they may be carolina mantids. i never really thought that other people did this and so thinking i was just wierd i never looked around to fnd other people interested in them too. haha... Currently i have a male and a female who is looking very pregnant. both were wild caught. the male i found when he was pretty small he's molted 4 times since i found him. the last molt being to adult. the female was already an adult and i'm assuming anywhere from a couple days older to a few weeks older than the male. i plan on breeding them after she lays at least one ooth. i've read that i should assume she's been fertilized since she was wild caught. after that i want to move on to another possibly more interesting species. i'll be visiting this forum rather often now that i've found it. if anyone has any advice they think i might want to know particularly about their favorite species of mantids and their difficulty of keeping, i really appreciate advice and help. I know the locals are not very difficult to care for at all. thanks and you'll be hearing from me frequently im certain... BTW, im 17 and i'm a part time blacksmith. i got sort of caught up talking about the mantids and forgot to really introduce myself.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 26, 2008)

:lol: Hi MantidKing, welcome to the Mantis forum, From Litchfield, Ohio, about an hour away!


----------



## Rick (Sep 26, 2008)

Welcome.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome, Seth!


----------

